# Help me round out my cookware, please.



## K813zra (Mar 24, 2018)

I have been writing up a list of stuff to get to replace some of my hand me downs that are dying off. My wife and I recently made a move from Spain to the USA, about 18 months back and left everything behind as such we are starting over in a lot of aspects. So, I need to decide what to add to my cookware and when to do it. Where to skimp and where not to. A list of what I have so far.

Hand-me-down stainless turkey roaster of unknown vintage. This works fine for what it is but only gets used twice a year.
12 inch lodge cast iron
10 inch Debuyer mineral b (just got it the other day)
16 and 8qt mainstay single ply stainless stock pots...(Heh...)
5 quart T-fal nonstick saute pan (I almost never use this)
5.5 quart Tramontina Enamel Cast Iron Dutch oven ($10 at walmart clearance sale!)
4 quart disk bottom soup/sauce pot that has plastic handles, which will not stay on. It is about 30 years old and I need to replace this! (Use it daily!)
x2 disc bottm 1qt sauce pans(These seem to work fine but are ugly as all get-out.)

So, the mainstay pots need replaced because they are crap, simple as that. However, that can wait as I don't use them for much. Corn on the cob and pasta mainly. I do not make gallons of stock at once. I normally cook for 2-4 people with the exception of Sunday and holidays and I use my grandmothers kitchen and cookware on those days anyway. (Grandma ain't playing, she has it all when it comes to cook and bakeware!)

The 4 quart needs replaced too because I use it everyday, every damn day! And that is what I am curious about. I think I want to stick with the 4 quart range, maybe 3 quart would be fine. I want stainless loop handles too. Idk why but this is what I prefer, am used to. However, this is an odd size to find, it seems. At least in a taller size vs rounder. What I can find seems to be the All-Clad Cassoulet and or Casserole dishes. Anyone know the advantages/disadvantages to the Cassoulet over the Casserole? Cheaper options welcome! This wouldn't even be a question if I could find stainless 4 quart stock pot with stainless loop handles but I can not seem to.

Also, I have been looking at adding a 12 inch stainless fry pan. I have been looking at the Cuisinart Muliclad line with lid. It is $100 cheaper than All-Clad...I like cheap but functional. Thoughts on this or do I need to bite the bullet and go more expensive? 

What about commercial stuff like Vollrath and Vigor? Disk bottom (what I own now and my mother used for 30 years beforehand) vs multiply?

Thoughts and suggestions would be helpful! Thanks.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 24, 2018)

Look around this entire site, but I'll link to the page dealing with Clad vs Disk bottom

https://www.centurylife.org/cladded-sidewalls-vs-disc-bottomed-cookware-which-is-better/


----------



## daveb (Mar 24, 2018)

No Le C or Staub? A glaring omission. You could cover your 4 qt needs and have an excellent braising, stew, soup, fry pot as well.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 24, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Look around this entire site, but I'll link to the page dealing with Clad vs Disk bottom
> 
> https://www.centurylife.org/cladded-sidewalls-vs-disc-bottomed-cookware-which-is-better/



Thank you, I will check it out!

Edit: Thank you. That explained a lot about my cooking situation and why I notice specific things while cooking with the disk bottom stuff that I have now. I think I will go with clad this time around and spend a few extra dollars.



daveb said:


> No Le C or Staub? A glaring omission. You could cover your 4 qt needs and have an excellent braising, stew, soup, fry pot as well.



Too expensive for me. I already have the Tramontina, which is fine for braising and stews. But I would like to have a stainless option too. Sometimes I am just too lazy to sling around a 500 pound Dutch oven...lol.

Edit: I am cheap guys. Lets say I have a budget of $200 or less per piece. Sorry, I know that makes it restrictive. But money only goes so far!

Second edit: The Le C seems to be a lighter in 3.5-4 quart as compared to 5-5.5 so that might be an option after all. Still expensive as get-out. Would have to get an off color and on sale from the outlets this spring. Still curious about a stainless option too. Because cast seems to take a long time to heat up the point of boil on my very wimpy gas stove. Takes time to rebound too. Thus the stainless consideration. And I will want to do small lots of pasta in this so speed for boil would be helpful. 

Sorry, I totally about multi function and I know it can lead to me being a pain in the rear.


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 24, 2018)

Retracted.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 24, 2018)

Not that it helps but I forgot to mention that I also have a 14 inch carbon paella pan.  Only use that for one thing though.


----------



## TurboScooter (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't own all of them, so I'm not 100%, but if you look at some of the All Clad pots they appear to be the same thing with different handles.

Their D5 line has a 4 quart pot with two loop handles like a stock pot - they call it a soup pot. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EEDN8RG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 . I'm guessing the casserole pot you mentioned is from their standard Stainless collection - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZR4D70/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 . Both of those look like their 4 quart sauce pans in their respective collections, but with different handles attached. If you look at the 6 and 8 quart stock pots, though, they're wider and shorter in shape compared to the sauce pans; the 6 quart looks like the deep saute pan with different handles, and the 8 is just a taller version of that.

All Clad has a handful of lines, and I'm not sure which you're looking at; I assume it's probably the "default" Stainless tri ply collection. If you're not on induction or worried about future induction capability you might want to look at the MC2 line. They're cheaper than the various stainless lines and in theory are higher performance since they have more aluminum in comparison. I have both a 10" MC2 and Stainless frying pan and the MC2 is noticeably thicker and heavier.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 24, 2018)

TurboScooter said:


> I don't own all of them, so I'm not 100%, but if you look at some of the All Clad pots they appear to be the same thing with different handles.
> 
> Their D5 line has a 4 quart pot with two loop handles like a stock pot - they call it a soup pot. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EEDN8RG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 . I'm guessing the casserole pot you mentioned is from their standard Stainless collection - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZR4D70/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 . Both of those look like their 4 quart sauce pans in their respective collections, but with different handles attached. If you look at the 6 and 8 quart stock pots, though, they're wider and shorter in shape compared to the sauce pans; the 6 quart looks like the deep saute pan with different handles, and the 8 is just a taller version of that.
> 
> All Clad has a handful of lines, and I'm not sure which you're looking at; I assume it's probably the "default" Stainless tri ply collection. If you're not on induction or worried about future induction capability you might want to look at the MC2 line. They're cheaper than the various stainless lines and in theory are higher performance since they have more aluminum in comparison. I have both a 10" MC2 and Stainless frying pan and the MC2 is noticeably thicker and heavier.



I have a crappy stove. It is gas but all of my burners are probably the equivalent to a saute burner...Bought a fixer upper so it is what it is. Money is going into the house before the appliances. However induction is likely in my future. That is what I had in Spain and loved it. 

Yes, I was talking about the standard try-ply stainless line. The other lines cost more than I make in a week.  Anyway, the Cassoulet is round as compared to the casserole which is stright sided like a suate pan. No links, I saw them in person at the all clad outlet at the prime outlets (PA). 

Thank you for sorting out the differences for me! That is helpful.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 24, 2018)

If you're looking for the bang-for-your-buck there's 2 that tend to take the cake: Ikea and restaurant suppliers...

The centurylife website that was linked earlier is great and should help you understand what to look for and what not. The good thing about pans is that it's not rocket science, and the differences between quality and crappy are usually pretty easy to see as long as you at least now what to look for.
Especially when you only intend to boil water in a pan there's really no reason to go all-in on it budget wise; water is pretty darn conductive by itself... So I've just been using the cheaper Ikea lines for that... Probably not the best for thicker stews (I go cast iron for that), but for boiling veggies or pasta? Bring on the cheap....

One other thing that comes to mind in the 'enamelled ironclad discussion'. While I understand that the 'real deal' is expensive, I must say that my own experiences with 'the cheaper ones' has been less than satisfactory. A few years down the road, the enamel starts chipping at the edges... the outside is all stained... and worst of all, the first couple of times when I used it to bake bread (something I would by the way recommend to do in a non-enamelled pan), some kind of brown stuff leaked out of the enamel... Not exactly reassuring. So while a lot of the cheaper enamelled cast iron might LOOK the same, that doesn't mean they will last as well...


----------



## K813zra (Mar 24, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> If you're looking for the bang-for-your-buck there's 2 that tend to take the cake: Ikea and restaurant suppliers...
> 
> The centurylife website that was linked earlier is great and should help you understand what to look for and what not. The good thing about pans is that it's not rocket science, and the differences between quality and crappy are usually pretty easy to see as long as you at least now what to look for.
> Especially when you only intend to boil water in a pan there's really no reason to go all-in on it budget wise; water is pretty darn conductive by itself... So I've just been using the cheaper Ikea lines for that... Probably not the best for thicker stews (I go cast iron for that), but for boiling veggies or pasta? Bring on the cheap....
> ...



Thanks. I had a lot of Ikea stuff while in Europe and it was okay-fair. Never been to a restaurant supplier before though. Just what I see online. 

I do bake bread in my 5.5 dutch. Turns out well enough, I think. Have to make my own bread here because I got used to very crusty bread in Spain and Italy. Not so much a thing in this area though. The Tram seems to have held up thus far, 18(ish) months of 2-3 uses per week on the hob and in the oven. No cracking/chipping so far. I mean...it was $10 on clearance but even at $40 that is 1/10 of the cost even if I have to replace in 10 years...I take the point but it is not something I have had to replace every two years or so like I have with nonstick, which is why I got away from nonstick but that is another story. For cast iron I am happy with Tramontina and Lodge so far.  

Anyway, when you say restaurant suppliers you mean stuff like Vollrath and the like? If so, how does it compare to say Cuisinart and the like, which is similarly priced? One I can try locally, the other not so much.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 24, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Thanks. I had a lot of Ikea stuff while in Europe and it was okay-fair.


It also depends a lot on the specific line; the rock botttom priced ones are rather crappy (but what can you expect for 5 euros), but their mid & high end ranges are pretty good. And still expensive as crap. I have 5 liter (I think thats about 5 quart) from the old 365+ line that are great, because you can get pasta and steamer inserts for them, and it all costs pennies. I think the line has been renamed Vardagen or something like that, with a new fancier/more expensive line taking the 365+ name. They're cheap, but they still have thick bottoms, and for everything that just involves boiling water anyway.... great stuff. For more stewy / thicker stuff, or lower temperature work I'd probably lean more towards either enamelled cast iron or fully clad.



> I do bake bread in my 5.5 dutch. Turns out well enough, I think. Have to make my own bread here because I got used to very crusty bread in Spain and Italy. Not so much a thing in this area though. The Tram seems to have held up thus far, 18(ish) months of 2-3 uses per week on the hob and in the oven. No cracking/chipping so far. I mean...it was $10 on clearance but even at $40 that is 1/10 of the cost even if I have to replace in 10 years...I take the point but it is not something I have had to replace every two years or so like I have with nonstick, which is why I got away from nonstick but that is another story. For cast iron I am happy with Tramontina and Lodge so far.


Yeah I'm not saying baking bread will kill your pan overnight...but I still noticed the enemale really deteriorating quickly after I started using them to bake bread. I've heard people claim the same (mostly discoloration) happening to more expensive Le Creuset. And frankly, well seasoned naked cast iron would probably be better and easier to work with for baking bread. And I know what you mean about 'lack of crust'... half the time there's talk of bread knives on this forum people are talking about using gyutos... I can tell you that if you can cut your bread with a gyuto, you're not eating proper bread....

BTW on cheaper cast iron I should probably specify that I"m not saying all cheap enamelled cast iron is bad... just that I (and some others I know) have had bad experiences. That doesn't necessarily mean it applies to all cheapos... but it's certainly something I'd dig into before buying a specific brand: what are the long-term experiences of existing owners.



> Anyway, when you say restaurant suppliers you mean stuff like Vollrath and the like? If so, how does it compare to say Cuisinart and the like, which is similarly priced? One I can try locally, the other not so much.


I'm EU based so it's hard for me to judge the brands you'll find there. But at least over here there's basically more restaurant / professional focused stores, and stuff like restaurant wholesalers (where I actually buy a lot of my food as well) that usually tend to offer different brands, or 'brandless' stuff thats no frills, but still more than servicable. Also great for getting stuff like non-stickpans on the cheap (since they're a product with a very limited lifespan), and I got all my deBuyer Carbone pans there on the cheap as well (they're basically a cheaper version of the mineral B without the beeswax bullscheisse). Most of the stuff I find here is at the least 'mid-range' for much better prices.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah, I think I had some of the 365+ stuff. I had some Magefesa stuff that I liked well enough too. My pots were a mix of that and Tramontina. We had these 'hardware' stores in Spain that sold a lot of lower cost cooking gear but it was rock solid! I guess that is like a restaurant supply. Too bad I have seen nothing like that around here.

Yeah, no cutting the bread I am used to with a gyuto either!


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 24, 2018)

One other thing... I found disk bottom designs rather dissapointing on frying pans. Ring of death and all that, and oil often tends to burn /smoke on the sides. I'd rather take 30 euro deBuyer over a 100 euro model with a disk bottom...


----------



## K813zra (Mar 24, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> One other thing... I found disk bottom designs rather dissapointing on frying pans. Ring of death and all that, and oil often tends to burn /smoke on the sides. I'd rather take 30 euro deBuyer over a 100 euro model with a disk bottom...



Good to know, thanks. I have never used a disk bottom on a fry pan only on pots.


----------



## TurboScooter (Mar 25, 2018)

Here's a pot that may interest you as an alternative to an All Clad 4 quart - the Cuisinart French Classic Dutch Oven. Made in France, not China, if that kind of thing matters to you. I think the only drawback of this pot is that it doesn't have a flared pouring rim, but then again, most of the All Clad Stainless Collection pots don't either. But it's more of that shorter and wider shape and it's 0.5 quarts over your desired capacity.


----------



## Grunt173 (Mar 25, 2018)

Kit,
I found this blog on disc bottom pots,thought it interesting.
https://www.centurylife.org/cladded-sidewalls-vs-disc-bottomed-cookware-which-is-better/


----------



## K813zra (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks guys! Yeah, that one looks nice. I am still looking around. However I have found that All-Clad makes a 4 quart soup pot that is perfect for a quick soup or small stock. A bit more than I wanted to spend but it fits me needs perfectly and it comes with a ladle fwiw...lol. 

I also think I want to take Daveb's advice and pick up a Staub or Le C. However not something to replace my 5.5 quart Tramontina as I think that would be silly while it still works. Any suggestions on another size? Not larger though. I do plan on getting a large oval one but not yet because I think my wife already snagged me one for Xmas...yeah, she shops that early. Anyway thoughts on a 2-4 quart size? I mean, they make a 2, 2.75, 3, 3.5, 3.75 and 4 quart option. That makes my head spin. If I want to make chili or stew for two I normally only make about 2 quarts but I think I would want to go bigger than the amount I am making for obvious reasons however I do not like to make extra with some dishes and those are two. (My wife hates chili and is not fond of beef in general.)

Thoughts on that? I think maybe the better route to take is whichever of those sizes is wider and more shallow even though I think that is counterproductive to the stew itself it makes it more versatile, I think, but I could be wrong.

Oh and Dave, don't worry, I got the Stuab/LC push I am just slow and stubborn.


----------



## Grunt173 (Mar 25, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah, that one looks nice. I am still looking around. However I have found that All-Clad makes a 4 quart soup pot that is perfect for a quick soup or small stock. A bit more than I wanted to spend but it fits me needs perfectly and it comes with a ladle fwiw...lol.
> 
> I also think I want to take Daveb's advice and pick up a Staub or Le C. However not something to replace my 5.5 quart Tramontina as I think that would be silly while it still works. Any suggestions on another size? Not larger though. I do plan on getting a large oval one but not yet because I think my wife already snagged me one for Xmas...yeah, she shops that early. Anyway thoughts on a 2-4 quart size? I mean, they make a 2, 2.75, 3, 3.5, 3.75 and 4 quart option. That makes my head spin. If I want to make chili or stew for two I normally only make about 2 quarts but I think I would want to go bigger than the amount I am making for obvious reasons however I do not like to make extra with some dishes and those are two. (My wife hates chili and is not fond of beef in general.)
> 
> ...



You are thinking wrong Kit.Chili and Stew always taste better the second day and even the third.I think big pots and pans for such things good.YMMV..lol


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 25, 2018)

I've said it before but is always worth repeating. 



Grunt173 said:


> Chili and Stew (complete sauces, large braised meat cuts...) always taste better the second day and even the third.I think big pots and pans for such things good.YMMV..lol


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 25, 2018)

For me personally... if I had to choose between 2 and 4 liter cast iron I'd get the 4 liter. I already have some 2ish conical sauciers (a tad larger) and for smaller portions those feel far more versatile to me. Even just having a handle is by itself a huge advantage (to me). I think Le Creuset even sells a conical saucier closer to 4 liter? Might be worth looking into. ATK seemed happy about it...


----------



## K813zra (Mar 25, 2018)

Yeah, I can't eat chili for 3-4 days. I like it but not enough for that. One dinner and lunch for the next day is it. No room to freeze it what with all the carcasses that I save from butchering all of my chickens and veggies that I freeze.

Question on the 4 quart though. Isn't 5.5 and 4 going to be fairly redundant particularly in conjunction with a 4 quart soup pot and 6 quart stock pot. Seems to be a lot of stuff in the 4-6 quart range that overlaps for uses. Space IS an issue too.


----------



## Grunt173 (Mar 25, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Yeah, I can't eat chili for 3-4 days. I like it but not enough for that. One dinner and lunch for the next day is it. No room to freeze it what with all the carcasses that I save from butchering all of my chickens and veggies that I freeze.
> 
> Question on the 4 quart though. Isn't 5.5 and 4 going to be fairly redundant particularly in conjunction with a 4 quart soup pot and 6 quart stock pot. Seems to be a lot of stuff in the 4-6 quart range that overlaps for uses. Space IS an issue too.



I don't find space much of an issue in my very small house.If not enough pots and pans hanging from the ceiling or on the stove,you can find more sitting on the bed in the bedroom where my wife sticks them if I need room on the stove.Outside of that,just open anyone of our cupboards and they will all come crashing onto the floor in an avalanche.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 25, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> I don't find space much of an issue in my very small house.If not enough pots and pans hanging from the ceiling or on the stove,you can find more sitting on the bed in the bedroom where my wife sticks them if I need room on the stove.Outside of that,just open anyone of our cupboards and they will all come crashing onto the floor in an avalanche.



Yeah, I don't think so. No hanging pots/pans and no overstuffed storage lockers for me.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 25, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Yeah, I can't eat chili for 3-4 days. I like it but not enough for that. One dinner and lunch for the next day is it. No room to freeze it what with all the carcasses that I save from butchering all of my chickens and veggies that I freeze.
> 
> Question on the 4 quart though. Isn't 5.5 and 4 going to be fairly redundant particularly in conjunction with a 4 quart soup pot and 6 quart stock pot. Seems to be a lot of stuff in the 4-6 quart range that overlaps for uses. Space IS an issue too.


There's always the option of... not buying at all. There's no point buying something just for the sake of buying something... I try to only buy stuff after I establish there's really a need for something, taking time to consider whether I'm really missing out on anything by not having it. Prevents a lot of useless junk sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 25, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> There's always the option of... not buying at all. There's no point buying something just for the sake of buying something... I try to only buy stuff after I establish there's really a need for something, taking time to consider whether I'm really missing out on anything by not having it. Prevents a lot of useless junk sitting around collecting dust.



True. I do need a 12 inch skillet, stainless and I know that. I would like to replace my 4 quart stainless pot but found an option for that too. Not sure I need to add a second 3-4qt pot to the lineup. Like I said, the 4qt stainless pot that I have now sees a lot of use but its handles have died on me so I want to replace it. At this point I am thinking about just going with the All Clad 4qt soup pot. It is on sale anyway. I mean, that is the size and construction that I am happy with atm. 

I would like to try out a small dutch oven though. I still think something in the 2-3 qt range would see some use as I do not like to use stainless for thick stew and the like. Lol...I think I just answered my own question.


----------



## McMan (Mar 25, 2018)

Swap out the 2x 1qt disc bottom for clad (if for no other reason than to be able to cook rice). Disc is better for liquids. Clad is more versatile. All-Clad is bulletproof but overpriced. Tramontina or Calphalon clad work just as well.

Agree that a dutch oven would be a welcome add.

Last but not least, what about a 3-4qt saute (straight side w/ lid)?


----------



## K813zra (Mar 25, 2018)

McMan said:


> Swap out the 2x 1qt disc bottom for clad (if for no other reason than to be able to cook rice). Disc is better for liquids. Clad is more versatile. All-Clad is bulletproof but overpriced. Tramontina or Calphalon clad work just as well.
> 
> Agree that a dutch oven would be a welcome add.
> 
> Last but not least, what about a 3-4qt saute (straight side w/ lid)?



Already do have a dutch oven, 5.5 quarts but yeah a smaller one might be in order. I do have a saute but it is a whopping 5 quart so maybe a 3 quart is in order. I have thought about it but have come to no conclusion on that particular piece of kit. Yes, I think I will swap out the two disk bottoms. I was looking at some Calphalon stuff today.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 25, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Already do have a dutch oven, 5.5 quarts but yeah a smaller one might be in order. I do have a saute but it is a whopping 5 quart so maybe a 3 quart is in order. I have thought about it but have come to no conclusion on that particular piece of kit. Yes, I think I will swap out the two disk bottoms. I was looking at some Calphalon stuff today.



DOn't buy a le creuset just to have one. Buy either the 26 or 28cm top round classic versions. 
If that doesn't make sense, I'd say don't bother...take your $300 and [think about] 

Mauviel M'cook

- 28cmx9cm rondeau $225
- 20cm splayed saute $115 

I think those two items plus you 20cm AC soup pot
will really give you some nice tools to work with
(extending your existing kit)


----------



## K813zra (Mar 25, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> DOn't buy a le creuset just to have one. Buy either the 26 or 28cm top round classic versions.
> If that doesn't make sense, I'd say don't bother...take your $300 and [think about]
> 
> Mauviel M'cook
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have a look. I am not sure by the size without looking which pots those are, 26/28cm. But if I had to add one right now I think it would be either a 2-3qt round or 7-8qt oval (for small birds and larger roasts). I find the 5.5 round that I have now to be very versatile for one pot meals but it is a bit smaller than I like for whole birds and larger roasts.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yeah, not trying to discourage LC
just pricey so try to get one
that will be your main piece.

edit:
http://www.previninc.com/shop/Cookware.html
A well-edited selection and good prices.


----------



## McMan (Mar 25, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> edit:
> http://www.previninc.com/shop/Cookware.html
> A well-edited selection and good prices.



Cool link!--thanks for posting. I wasn't familiar with this place.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 25, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Yeah, not trying to discourage LC
> just pricey so try to get one
> that will be your main piece.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link and yeah I hear what you are saying.

Changing direction. Thoughts on going 12 inch carbon pan vs stainless? I am liking my 10 inch carbon but I have only had it a short time. I've not had a stainless yet, always nonstick up to now. I am a bit worried about making pan sauces and the like in carbon though.


----------



## buffhr (Mar 28, 2018)

No expert about cookware, but all i can about making pan sauces with carbon its a PITA... Cooked on vintage cast for many years back when I lived in Canada and i have to say carbon is much more picky. Any hint of acidity and the seasoning is peeling off. Tomatoe sauces forget about it in carbon even a very well seasonned one.

What I did based on recommendations from this site is got myself a nice rondeau and its just awesome! A lil clumsier them a sauté pan id say since it has the dual handles, however much more versatile. Braise from stove top to oven, creates nice easy to see fond, easy to make pan sauces from since its stainless...


Full disclosure I have a love hate relationship with my debuyer min B,love how light it is vs cast, seers almost as well, easier to control heat/temp, extremly versatile, stovetop/oven/bbq... but 1 of my 2 debuyers cant keep a seasonning to save its life...


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 28, 2018)

Opposite for me. Can't get a good seasoning on my cast iron, but my de Buyer pans pretty much have a hard black seasoning glued to the surface.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 28, 2018)

Picked up a 5.5qt saute (Cuisinart multiclad pro at 50% off) just because my t-fal is bleh. I can use it, in most cases, like a skillet until I get a 12''.  Still want to pick up the 4qt All-clad soup pot though! I use a 4qt a lot and for most things I think enameled cast will be overkill.

Too late, tried to make a pan sauce in my carbon. Won't do it again. Black flakes in my sauce...:lol2: Right tool for the right job, got it.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 28, 2018)

Main issue I would see with making pan sauces in carbon steel pan is that it tends to get rather non-stick... to the point where there might be hardly any fond left to make a pan-sauce with. I never had issues.... but I never really go acidic or tomoto for my pan sauces so that might just be blind luck.
Maybe it can also differ depending on how one seasons?


----------



## K813zra (Mar 28, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Main issue I would see with making pan sauces in carbon steel pan is that it tends to get rather non-stick... to the point where there might be hardly any fond left to make a pan-sauce with. I never had issues.... but I never really go acidic or tomoto for my pan sauces so that might just be blind luck.
> Maybe it can also differ depending on how one seasons?



Maybe, mine is fairly new as was the seasoning. Regardless, a new stainless is on the way so I won't have to worry about it.


----------

